# Sky Box Asks For PIN To Record 18 Rated Movie On TCM



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

All,
Just added Logos to Tivo and noted box was trying to record Bull Durham on TCM.

However it is asking for the PIN to view it.

Tried playing with PIN settings but it still asks for it.

Is this a new problem or is it because I have never recorded a 18 rated movie.

Note this is a standard Sky box and not Sky+

Automan.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

It's a recent problem, since the last firmware download. 

There were some threads about it on Digital Spy.

Edit. I see you have posted there also.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I understand that the Digibox will always ask for a PIN for a 18 film showing before 10pm - although there are not many.

However, I understand that from next month there will be two film channels carrying PIN protected programming from around 5pm.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

So unless Sky make it possible to record anything / anytime without a PIN (for homes with no children under 18) that our Tivo boxes will get stuck on the screen requesting the PIN?

That would be typical after I just spent an arm and a leg upgrading all three of my ones 

Automan.



ozsat said:


> I understand that the Digibox will always ask for a PIN for a 18 film showing before 10pm - although there are not many.
> 
> However, I understand that from next month there will be two film channels carrying PIN protected programming from around 5pm.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yep.

By default - it should be that if the user has not done anything at all to 'parental controls' then they are not used at all. But any changes at all trigger the PIN.

But the default they opted for is PIN is active whatever the users wants.


----------



## furybball (Mar 17, 2005)

It gets worse. My friend now has to enter his PIN for anything broadcast after midnight. He records the NBA on NASN and now has to enter his PIN for every live game. So I think this may affect you for anything TiVo records after midnight too !!  

He phoned Sky up, and apparently they told him that consumers were demanding PINs were used, and they were were reacting to public demand !! I guess the more people ring up, the better chance they will change their current policy.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Oh my me, this is going to be fun


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Sky used to come out with the same crap about why no widescreen and the infamous red dot.

Customers like it...

At the DigitalSpy it is claimed to be a mistake but no fix till April 2006 

Automan.


furybball said:


> He phoned Sky up, and apparently they told him that consumers were demanding PINs were used, and they were were reacting to public demand !! I guess the more people ring up, the better chance they will change their current policy.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

In general - you will only get PIN problems if you have set some sort of 'parental control' on you Digibox.

The only time a box with no parental control should ask for a PIN is an early evening 18 rated film.

But if you set almost any sort of parental control - the PIN is then common.

It is best to leave the parental control to TiVo on a TiVo controlled set-top-box.


On my TiVo controlled Digibox, I have not yet had one PIN problem - and it is quite busy overnight.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The Digibox I had the problem with is the one in the Kitchen.

I don't recall ever entering into the parental controls prior to this problem and in fact had to find a working sky remote to access the menus and had to pull the viewing card for the last four digts to get the pin.

The box BTW is a first generation Pace from the launch of Sky Digital.

Automan.


ozsat said:


> In general - you will only get PIN problems if you have set some sort of 'parental control' on you Digibox.
> 
> The only time a box with no parental control should ask for a PIN is an early evening 18 rated film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Just noticed that it is asking for a PIN for I, Robot which started at 7pm. I have missed the first 30 minutes so I may as well cancel it and record it another time. The film is rated 12 according to the info screen. How annoying.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

yes the same thing happened to me - why is it asking for a pin for I robot? It's not an 18 cert, something has gone very wrong.


----------



## MikeMcr (Nov 2, 2002)

ozsat said:


> In general - you will only get PIN problems if you have set some sort of 'parental control' on you Digibox.


Sky enabled them with the last update, even if you don't want them. It doesn't matter if you have been into parental controls and changed settings or not. It is well documented on DigitalSpy. Sky have delayed any "fix" (to turn them completely off again if you want) until around April.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I have not had this at all on any of my three Sky receivers - and all have the last update.

My Sky+ box does has asked for a PIN for 'other channels' since I removed 'adult channels from EPG'.

By default I think the Sky box blocks 12, 15 and 18 films - if parental control is activated.

This can be activate by doing almost anything in 'parental control' - even if you don't think you have changed anything.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Automan said:


> had to pull the viewing card for the last four digts to get the pin.


If it's that simple to get the pin, whats the chance most kids have googled it and know the pin.

Sure it can be changed but how many parents will have...


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

And how many kids will have already done it for their parents


----------



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

The _default_ PIN is the last four digits of the viewing card number. The idea is that you change it to stop the kiddie winkies watching stuff they shouldn't.

Maybe I have been lucky but I haven't had to enter the PIN on either of the dodgy boxes I have.

(I'll check sometime to see if there's something obvious disabled in the setup/engineering menu.)


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Assuming Sky don't fix the problem it may be possible to set your pin to 0000 and then we set the ENTER key sequence on TiVo to blast out 0000 (which I don't think would affect the channel change, though would probably look ugly for each channel change that isn't requesting a pin). Also such a fix could start ordering box office movies as TiVo suggestions (!) so people would need to remove those channels from channels you receive.

So not really a very good workaround.


----------



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

I have spoken to sky and they have asked all those who wish to complain regarding this issue to email them directly with the nature of the complaint [email protected]

Simon


----------



## gmiddlemass (Jan 8, 2006)

Have just e-mailed them registering my complaint. 

You should be able to switch this feature off if you don't need it. I live alone and don't even know what my PIN code is!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Assuming you haven't changed it from the default, it's the last four digits on your viewing card


----------



## MikeMcr (Nov 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Assuming you haven't changed it from the default, it's the last four digits on your viewing card


Not if you threw away the original card when Sky last replaced them!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assume you're speaking from experience?  So it doesn't change to the last four digits of the NEW card? I don't have Sky so I don't know for certain but, as far as I know, the card is tied to the box (much like cable is) so it might work like that. Of course, it also might not


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

From Sky:-

Thank you for your recent communication, we value your feedback and welcome
this opportunity to explain our position

The objectives behind the recent parental control enhancements were to act
responsibly as a broadcasting organisation and respond to our customers'
needs, many of whom have young families. As programme offerings expand and
change, especially amongst free-to-air channels, we want to take all steps
to ensure that our customers are able to control household viewing, and
protect their children from accessing material that may otherwise be deemed
unsuitable if they so choose.

Whilst these objectives have been achieved by the upgrade and the response
has been very positive, we recognise that the out-of-watershed PIN control
enhancements to any of our services ease of use is one of the most important
aspects. We considered and tested a number of options to provide greater
control over:

The ability to watch free-to-air and 'basic' channels, where there has
been a substantial increase in the availability, variety and nature of adult
orientated content.

The appearance of adult channel listings in the Sky Guide

The extension of PIN protection to programmes recorded after 8pm with
Sky+ (post watershed) and played back between 6 am and 8 pm
(out-of-watershed)

After consultation with customers, channels and other interested groups it
was felt the best solution to the out-of-watershed playback issue was to
make programme ratings (i.e. whether the content is suitable for viewing by
children aged over 12 years, or young persons aged 15 or 18 and over)
automatically trigger the PIN protection. This was viewed as the most
effective implementation option supported by our customer research. For Sky+
customers this means that a PIN request is automatically generated for 12+
rated movies and other content when it is played out of watershed.

As a result of feedback we are now investigating a range of options to
further improve the PIN control features. We hope to be able to introduce
these as soon as possible, after successful tests have been performed.

I do hope that my explanation goes some way to addressing your concerns, and
I'd like to thank you for taking the time to bring your comments to our
attention.

Should you have any difficulties regarding your PIN, please contact our
Customer Services Team on 08720 404040 who will be happy to assist.

Yours sincerely,

Customer Administration Department


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

> The objectives behind the recent parental control enhancements were to act
> responsibly as a broadcasting organisation and respond to our customers'
> needs


10 customers must have asked for the feature so they applied it to 8,000,000 digiboxes 

They never asked me....

Automan.


----------



## MikeMcr (Nov 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I assume you're speaking from experience?  So it doesn't change to the last four digits of the NEW card? I don't have Sky so I don't know for certain but, as far as I know, the card is tied to the box (much like cable is) so it might work like that. Of course, it also might not


Yes but I made a note of it when I swapped cards  It does not automatically change to the last four digits of the new card (you may have already changed it).

This caused a lot of hassle for Sky when they introduced the mandatory PIN system. I read they put a recorded message onto the call centre queue to explain you could try the last four digits of your _original_ viewing card


----------



## Deak Brenan (Jun 27, 2005)

Protecting the kiddies is highly commendable so no one can argue with it but across the channels there is a lot shown that I would like to control that has no ratting information at all.

For example, some trailers on discovery various recently showed concentration camp inmates being brutalized. I don't want to deny history but when I am watching Fred Dipner and his steam engines with my six year old I have to be there with button ready.

Some programs are described complete with code letters like S (stereo?) L (long and boring?) and SC (some cool bits?) 

I wonder what all the codes are and what they really mean, and would it be possible to search by them?


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

Deak Brenan said:


> Protecting the kiddies is highly commendable so no one can argue with it


*I* can argue with it. I don't want it. I don't need it. I should have the right to turn it off.

I think sky should leave censorship to others and just broadcast, that's what I pay them for. And they can keep SKY+ as separate as possible.

I think the idea of controling what you can playback should maybe be looked at in future tivo software (indeed) a multi-user interface would seem to be a good idea, that way the tivo can record *anything at any time* but in order to view it then you could have a login or somesuch. (ideally a fingerprint reader on the remote to save typing). Judging the the series 3 and the muti-tuners it would seem a good next step.

Means I won't have to scroll through the wife's "holby city" in my own NOW PLAYING screen... but if she deletes one of my favs from her screen, it wont delete it completely until I delete it also! (because it's in both our Season passes) I'm sure this would be pretty easy to code.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I have no problem with Sky implementing it - but once implemented it should be a PIN protected option to disable it.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Indeed; not every household has kids and needs "protecting".


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Just out of interest have they PIN protected the interactive games?
Two friends of mine have had nasty phone bills as a result of their kids playing 50p per play games for 2 minutes at time - seems like a more serious issue to me but somehow I doubt 'customer demand' is quite as persuasive when there's revenue involved...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The option to PIN protect 'phone use has been there for a very long time.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Have to blame their phone bills on user error then!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Anything other than a 'free' call cause the PIN prompt on my screens - even local rate calls.


----------



## goldrood (Jun 4, 2002)

I had the same problem, threatened to cancel my subscription sky downloaded a fix no longer need to insert pin


----------



## MikeMcr (Nov 2, 2002)

goldrood said:


> I had the same problem, threatened to cancel my subscription sky downloaded a fix no longer need to insert pin


How's that possible? Are you saying they downloaded a custom version of the software just to your box? I would suspect this would prevent you from getting any further software updates such as the one due next week?


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Hit this problem for the first time today trying to record "our house" on Sky Movies 10 

I have no kids, why can't I disable this PIN request....utter madness!


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I never get a PIN request but then I don't record movies that often. Does this mean if I tried an 18 film I would get a PIN request regardless of having not set up parental controls on Sky? I've got no idea what my PIN is and no record of my original subscriber card to get the last 4 digits.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've only got the PIN request once - and that was when I deliberatly tried to record an early film on Sky Movies 9.

I've never had it by accident on any film.


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess most of you guys have the standard sky digi box, sky+ boxes ask for pins all the time, especially if you try to watch any movie rated over 12 during the daytime, and if you record any thing on manual record it always asks, what a pain, sky are supposed to be looking into it but i would not hold your breath.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I find my Sky+ box only asks for PINs once I set any sort of parent control - apart from the early films on SM9 and SM10.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

We had a PIN request on our Sky box on a film we tried to record from TCM at 9PM using our Tivo. I can't remember the exact details, but I think that it was an 18 and we have parental controls disabled.

After rechecking the parental controls we tried this again with various films and if Sky *know* that the film is 15 or 18 and you are watching it "too early" then you have to enter a PIN. I believe that Sky are reported to be "working on this" but part of the problem is that they have imposed a later watershed than everyone else...

Note that Sky don't (currently) have information about some channels - I think that these include most or all of the BBC channels.

Basically this means that you are stuffed if you want to watch any film which starts (in Sky's view) too early and you will be out. I might be prepared to live with this with a Sky+ box if I had one, since entering a PIN when you watch it is a mere annoyance, but 2-3 hours of "please enter your PIN" is downright annoying!


----------

